# How to turn non-commercial sit into commercial (making $)?



## Kyle88 (Jun 21, 2007)

CaliforniaCoastalImages.com is a non-commercial site I created for fun. It's mostly photo slideshows of the Encinitas Ca area. How does one begin to make the leap into creating a site that people can download photos for a fee?

Any pointers and/or advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------

